# Help a newby please , Dynamark belts



## purc (Jul 18, 2012)

I recently came into possesion of a 1983 vintage Dynamark Model 1032 lawn tractor in excellent condition. Just needed a carb rebuild (due to old gas) and a new battery. The big problem is trying to find what size belts it uses. I need both the mower deck belt (it's a 32" deck) and the main belt from the engine (10 hp Briggs) to the transaxle. I've searched the web but can't seem to fins anything!. Help please!
Bill


----------



## purc (Jul 18, 2012)

*Dynamark 1032 belts*

Just for anyone's info , I fanally found the belt sizes. They are Gates #6856 (1/2" x 56" long) for the main transmission belt and a Gates # 6871 (1/2" x 71" long) for the mower deck. Both were available from NAPA>


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I own a few dynamarks ( had more but sold em unforunately when i moved) - have an 82 11HP with original 36" deck - still has factory paint on top and original blades ( dont use it much) - an 84 11HP with a non original 42" deck and a 88 kleen kut with a 40 plus inch deck ( never mesured it) - both 11HP tractors run and mow - the KK is getting rebuilt for a second time ( i call it 'swamp thing' cause it had mold all over it when i drug it home).

I like them, they run good, mow nice and have that 'ugly but cool' look.

I have to go to TSC down here - our local napa doesnt carry mower stuff .


----------



## purc (Jul 18, 2012)

I;m very happy with this one .I do have to either fabricate new of figure something else to help guid ethe main drive belt. I has thrown off the rear transmission pulley a couple times. I' also looking into building a small push blade for it to clear the snow from my driveway. I found some old car tire chains in my basement and am going to see if they can be cut down and modified to work on the tractor.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You can use long bolts for belt retainers- double nut it ( on on top the chassis, one underneath) - just make sure theyre threaded only on the end - so the belt slides across it .

Im fiddling with the deck belt on the '84 at the moment - i bot a new one and its a tad too long - im planning on just adding another idler pulley to get more tension on it. 


I put a set of chains on my '82 when i lived up north to just run around in the winter - the stock ribbed front tires didnt do a thing for steering tho - you might want to get a second set of front wheels with treads for the winter.


----------

